
2600 Magazine: Hope 2020 Update - danielrpa
https://www.2600.com/content/hope-2020-update
======
canada_dry
> HOPE will remain a 24 hour event, but for nine days

Wow, that sounds like a bold (and frankly awesome) move. Hopefully the
organizers haven't bitten off more than they can chew!

Looking forward to checking it out.

